# Ti Megatube



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Anyone have the Bicycle Guide article on the Ti Megatube?


----------



## aeroknot (Feb 1, 2018)

I have that issue of Bicycle Guide.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Any way you could scan that article some time?


----------



## aeroknot (Feb 1, 2018)

*Bianchi Ti Mega Tube Article*

Yes, I’ll scan it and make a PDF. This cool article helped me make my decision to buy one in ‘97.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks. I appreciate that. If you haven't seen it in other posts. Here's my baby.
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## nak40z (10 mo ago)

Mack,

you still have your Ti Megatube?

Mike


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

I do. It's a keeper. New wheels.


----------



## nak40z (10 mo ago)

mackgoo said:


> I do. It's a keeper. New wheels.
> View attachment 483377


Are those tubular wheels? I just bought a Bianchi Mega Pro XL Titanium with the Mercatone Uno color scheme. What serial is your frame? So I can compare to mine. Mine is H443


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

mackgoo said:


> I do. It's a keeper. New wheels.
> View attachment 483377


That’s a super good looking bike! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

nak40z said:


> Are those tubular wheels? I just bought a Bianchi Mega Pro XL Titanium with the Mercatone Uno color scheme. What serial is your frame? So I can compare to mine. Mine is H443


Yes Tubulars. I've riding them for over 40 years. I just looked and I couldn't find a serial number. I got home late, I'll look again tomorrow. In fact I know there's one on the BB because I once inquired about the frame years ago. I'll look again tomorrow.
What a difference 10 years makes.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

I just looked. The serial number is D576.


----------

